# Verzeichnisinhalt der SD-Karte in eCockpit webvisu anzeigen



## BugsBunny (20 Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich suche schon länger eine Möglichkeit, den Verzeichnisinhalt der SD-Karte im PFC200 750-8212 anzuzeigen.
Habe bisher aber weder hier noch über Google etwas gefunden, was ich mit meinen begrenzten Kenntnissen umsetzten kann.
Aber vielleicht kann mir hier geholfen werden.
Ziel ist es, die CSV-Dateien im Ordner "media/sd/" angezeigt zu bekommen, so dass man eine Datei auswählen und öffnen kann.

Danke für Eure Anregungen.

BugsBunny


----------



## KLM (21 Oktober 2020)

Moin, der Dataplotter hat das mit dabei. Sonst hab ich da vor kurzem ein gutes Beispiel vom Support in Österreich bekommen. Frag da mal nach (support.at@wago.com). Da ging es zwar um das Löschen von Dateien aber der FB kann auch nur auflisten und auf der Visu anzeigen.


----------



## strgalt (21 Oktober 2020)

Hatte vor kurzem eine ähnliche Möglichkeit gesucht.
@KLM kannst du den FB zur Verfügung stellen?

BTW: Kann man aus der Visu vom Datalogger die CSV Datei runterladen?


----------



## KLM (22 Oktober 2020)

Ja, CSV export auf das WebVisu anzeigende Gerät (Client) ist möglich und enthält dann sogar die virtuellen Kurven.

Das Bsp. Hab ich nicht am privaten PC. Und im Netz posten sollte der Autor aber auch selbst.


----------



## strgalt (22 Oktober 2020)

KLM schrieb:


> Ja, CSV export auf das WebVisu anzeigende Gerät (Client) ist möglich und enthält dann sogar die virtuellen Kurven.



Kurven? Verwechselst du das mit dem Dataplotter? Ich meinte den Datalogger. Oder wo kann ich den Export finden?


----------



## BugsBunny (22 Oktober 2020)

KLM schrieb:


> Moin, der Dataplotter hat das mit dabei. Sonst hab ich da vor kurzem ein gutes Beispiel vom Support in Österreich bekommen. Frag da mal nach (support.at@wago.com). Da ging es zwar um das Löschen von Dateien aber der FB kann auch nur auflisten und auf der Visu anzeigen.



Guten Morgen allerseits...

Danke für das Feedback. Ich werde es mal mit dem Dataplotter versuchen. Muss mich da komplett neu einarbeiten, deswegen wird es wohl auch was dauern. Ansonsten gibt es ja noch den Support.

Gruß
BugsBunny


----------



## .:WAGO::075432:. (22 Oktober 2020)

Servus,
auf Anfrage eine Forumsnutzers finden Sie nachstehend die oben angesprochene e!COCKPIT Beispiel zum Auflisten, Kopieren und/oder Löschen von Dateien in einem Verzeichnis. Aus unterschiedlichen gründen erfolgt dies jedoch nur als zeitlich befristeter Downloadlink. Wir bitten um Verständnis. Anfrage an support.at@wago.com kann die jeweils aktuelle Version aber jederzeit angefragt werden.
https://wago.sharefile.eu/d-s0d058f1e1214a09b (gültig 30 Tage)


----------



## KLM (22 Oktober 2020)

Der Dataplotter ist super, macht aber nur Sinn, wenn Du Trendkurven anzeigen willst. Wenn Du nur eine Liste von Dateien oder Verzeichnissen auf der Visu willst, ist das eher nicht das richtige. In der WagoAppFileDir gibt es Bausteine, die Verzeichnisse auslesen können.


----------



## .:WAGO::075432:. (9 Dezember 2020)

Servus,
da hat die Freigabe meines User hier im Forum länger gedauert, als der Link gültig war. Nachstehend ein neuer Link für ebenfalls 30 Tage.
https://wago.sharefile.eu/d-s5b34899ea8c2443ba2f8258eaf188645


----------

